# 3G still working on calls?



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

This is just something weird that's been happening & I didn't think about til today, with verizon you can't get 3g while on a call, but I'm running liquid 2.6 & while running tune-in app I get a call the app still runs & the radio still plays while I'm talking, its faint where I can talk and the other person can here me & I hear them, how is this happening if data isn't supposed 2 work on calls?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

Buffered stream probably


----------

